# Fascinating article to share....



## Heck148

I came across this article on-line - from the International 2ble Reed Journal Vol 35 #2...

http://www.norapost.com/pub_recent/GlickmanProof.pdf

It's a long interview with Loren Glickman - a great free-lance bassoonist from New York City....He had a long fruitful career, and played with many top orchestras, and great conductors...for many years he was chief orchestra contractor for Columbia - he contracted the East Coast Columbia SO recording sessions for Stravinsky when he recorded his own works...He also played often with the RCA SO - Stokowski, Reiner, etc....
some great anecdotes!!


----------

